

Announcing Tonido Screenshare- Share your PC’s screen via a browser - codemechanic
http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2009/09/09/announcing-tonido-screenshare-share-your-pcs-screen-via-a-browser/

======
windsurfer
Here's a cool one from 2007: [http://lifehacker.com/317125/set-up-vnc-on-
ubuntu-in-four-st...](http://lifehacker.com/317125/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-
four-steps)

Then just open firefox and type in [computer-ip]:5800

